# tender quick



## ac45acp (Oct 2, 2012)

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?441-Basic-Dry-Cure-Morton-s-Tender-Quick-substitute


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 2, 2012)

I looked at the link.
That mix is a little high in nitrite (more than what's recommended)
A level tablespoon of that mix should weigh vary close to 14 grams, with the proportions given, that puts the ppm of nitrite at ~*175ppm* when a level tablespoon is used to cure a pound of meat, the generally accepted safe level of nitrite provided by an all-purpose cure such as that is *156ppm*.

Another safety issue. 
Such mixes should properly be called Tender Quick alternatives, rather than substitutes, because they're missing a key ingredient in Tender Quick, that being nitrate, so they can't safely be used to substitute Tender Quick when doing long term curing.

Anyway, here's my formula for a Morton Tender Quick *alternative*, which is used for short term curing only.

_Inspired by Morton's Tender Quick (but with nitrite only) so that the cure is super easy to use....use one level tablespoon (1/2 oz.) per pound of meat (whole cuts)....no additional salt is needed.

Morton Tender Quick Alternative (short term curing only):

All-Purpose Cure Mix

17 oz canning/pickling salt

6 oz granulated sugar

2 oz cure #1

Mix well before using._

~Martin


----------

